

Isaac Newton, World's Most Famous Alchemist (2010) - ironchief
http://discovermagazine.com/2010/jul-aug/05-isaac-newton-worlds-most-famous-alchemist

======
2close4comfort
Well at least they mention Bacon but what no love for Dee? Discover and being
all sciency.

